# Black spots on Axolotl - HELP PLEASE



## Turnermator01 (Nov 16, 2009)

HI,

I have 2 Axi's (Wild type - Tyson & Albino - Holyfield), but have a couple of issues.......

1. The Albino has a few very small black spots/markings on his head. Is this normal?? Water is around 8.5ph & temp around 19'C.

2. Are mealworms ok to feed the Axi's, as this is their main diet??

Thanks in advance


----------



## bellabelloo (Mar 31, 2007)

Meal worms should only be fed as an occasional treat, but please make sure the head is removed or crushed first as they can nip. Live earth worms are best, if your garden is chemical free you can get them there...if not you can order them on line
The albino can have black/ grey marks which are natural pigmentation. Could you post a picture so we can see?


----------

